# Substitute for "palm fruit shortening" in recipes?



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

I bought an allergen-free dessert cookbook, a lot of the recipes call for this. My local natural foods store doesn't carry it, I haven't checked with any other stores yet.

Is there something I can use to substitute and if so how much?
Thanks!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Spectrum has one, and Whole Foods also carries a Jungle Shortening or something like that which is half palm shortening and something else.

Since you have an allergy cookbook, I'm assuming you're avoiding something... so what do you have to avoid?


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

We use the Spectrum brand Organic shortening. Love it. Highly recommend!

It's becoming very popular so maybe your local hfs would order it for you if you asked them.?

ps- also have had success w/it for seasoning cast iron cookware.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks! DS has to avoid gluten/oats and currently egg. I have to avoid soy, gluten/egg (for DS), flax, nuts, oats (DS seems to react even to GF oats).

I was just wondering if there was a sub I could use for the palm shortening, one that I already have instead of having to search around and/or buy online. I think the cookie recipes call for it.

I do have some canola shortening, but I don't know what the measurement would be if I tried to use it for the sub...?

also i noticed some of the recipes call for GF oats but I'm not sure what I could sub for that....? I have quinoa flakes but not sure if it would be the same measurement.

One more question, a lot of the recipes also call for flax. Since I would like to make some treats for him that I can also eat, how much applesauce would i need to sub, the same amount? Like 1/2 cup applesauce for 1/2 cup flax?
It stinks because we need an egg sub, and the egg sub they give is flax, which I can't have! Thanks!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ophelia* 
I was just wondering if there was a sub I could use for the palm shortening, one that I already have instead of having to search around and/or buy online. I think the cookie recipes call for it.

There's any number of them - the question was to know what you're avoiding so we can know what not to recommend. Depending on the recipe, you can sub butter, lard, coconut oil, any oil that is solid at room temp.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ophelia* 
I do have some canola shortening, but I don't know what the measurement would be if I tried to use it for the sub...?

It would work, but personally I would rethink using it, since it is a hydrogenated oil (trans-fat), not to even mention the negatives associated with canola itself.

Oh, and any of these oil subs would be 1:1.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ophelia* 
also i noticed some of the recipes call for GF oats but I'm not sure what I could sub for that....? I have quinoa flakes but not sure if it would be the same measurement.

By quinoa flakes, I assume you mean a hot cereal flake similar to a rolled oat? That should work just fine, and it should be the same measurement, but might need a bit of tweaking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ophelia* 
One more question, a lot of the recipes also call for flax. Since I would like to make some treats for him that I can also eat, how much applesauce would i need to sub, the same amount? Like 1/2 cup applesauce for 1/2 cup flax?
It stinks because we need an egg sub, and the egg sub they give is flax, which I can't have! Thanks!

Well, it depends on the recipe. As an egg replacement, flax is offered because it binds. Applesauce does not bind. So in many places, that substitution wouldn't work. Depending on the recipe, you might be able to use a cheese or a non gluten flour/starch.

Has he been allergy tested, or is the egg reaction just from observation? Have you tried testing egg yolks vs whites? Knowing that the reaction is only to one of them can really make your life in the kitchen easier... although some people do react to both.

HTH


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Has he been allergy tested, or is the egg reaction just from observation? Have you tried testing egg yolks vs whites? Knowing that the reaction is only to one of them can really make your life in the kitchen easier... although some people do react to both.

HTH

We had both RAST and ELISA (both blood tests) done. Neither showed anything for wheat/gluten for him even though he obviously still has issues with it (also celiac said negative). on ELISA for DS:

chicken - very low
egg white - very low
egg yolk - 1+ (kind of moderate)
oat - very low
buckwheat - 2+ (moderate, I have not trialed this yet although it's not usually in recipes)

I think egg may have been causing the pee accident problems his whole life. The first time I trialed it, the accidents stopped until he was inadvertantly fed egg again. Then DH didn't believe me







so I haven't trialed it again until now. I am waiting to see if the accidents stop again. If they do, I will trial just the egg white/yolk one at a time this time.

Quinoa, yes i have the flakes like you use for a hot cereal. I will try those in place of oats.

Quote:

Applesauce does not bind. So in many places, that substitution wouldn't work. Depending on the recipe, you might be able to use a cheese or a non gluten flour/starch.
Well, that stinks about the applesauce. I need an egg sub that is not flax, got some ideas in another post, and the applesauce works OK for pancakes, but haven't tried it in other recipes. I also have the Ener-G egg replacer.


----------

